# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Why can't my VLC Player play this file correctly??

## Jorge

Hey guys, I have Avatar in .TS file and it's a HUGE 38GB file as it is in HD and I am trying to play it but it's skipping extremely bad! I play it in my VLC Player and the audio is perfect, however the video is skipping horribly! The weird thing is, is that if I select "Open With" when I right click and choose "Windows Media Player" it's the exact opposite! The video is perfect and there is NO audio! FFFUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


I have uploaded a video so you guys can see for yourselves, can someone please help me out.






So as you guys see:

VLC: Perfect Audio Horrible Skipping Video
Windows Media Player: Perfect Video NO AUDIO!!!


Please help me if you can, thank you.

----------


## ninja9578

Microsoft Windows has a swap buffer that defaults to 4KB.  Because of this, media that has huge bitrates like your file must have can't keep up.  It's not VLC, it's Windows failing to load it from disk fast enough.  The only way to fix this is to reinstall Windows and set it to use larger page.  I recommend at least 128KB.

What is a .TS file anyway?  Why not convert it to H.264, you can fit an entire movie into something more manageable like 2GB with almost no loss in quality.

----------


## Jorge

I have no idea what the .TS purpose was for dude. 

All I know is that it's 38GB's Extremely High Definition, in 1080p, so maybe that's a high definition file type or something?


I'll try that conversion, thanks ninja.

----------


## khh

> What is a .TS file anyway?  Why not convert it to H.264, you can fit an entire movie into something more manageable like 2GB with almost no loss in quality.



 I believe .TS is the file that comes from HD cameras. Jorge, just download it again. Make sure you get a blueray H.264 or x264 rip. the file shouldn't be much bigger than 8 or 9 GB.

----------


## Marvo

I acquired Avatar in 1080p at around 10GB, a quite okay rip. What you got is probably a little better, but obviously your computer can't handle it. Maybe you can try playing VLC and WMP at the same time?

----------


## MementoMori

lol ^ if your CPU can handle that load then that may work.

What you can do is try setting your paging file higher.

try this guide: http://www.theeldergeek.com/physical..._file_size.htm

----------

